# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Udruga Slobodna škola u Zagrebu

## sarah

Udruga Slobodna škola poziva sve zainteresirane na poludnevnu konferenciju o demokratskom obrazovnom modelu

koja će se održati u Studentskom centru u Zagrebu, 11.5.2013.

http://www.sczg.unizg.hr/kultura/pro...-demokratskog/

----------


## mama pticica

odlično!

----------


## Adopta

> Udruga Slobodna škola poziva sve zainteresirane na poludnevnu konferenciju o demokratskom obrazovnom modelu
> 
> koja će se održati u Studentskom centru u Zagrebu, 11.5.2013.
> 
> http://www.sczg.unizg.hr/kultura/pro...-demokratskog/


Nisamo bili.. ali zanima nas da li je predlozeni model zansivan na modelu free schools u Velikoj Britaniji ili ako ne, na kojem? u kojoj je fazi razvoja/prihvacenosti modela u HR?

----------


## no@

> Nisamo bili.. ali zanima nas da li je predlozeni model zansivan na modelu free schools u Velikoj Britaniji ili ako ne, na kojem? u kojoj je fazi razvoja/prihvacenosti modela u HR?


Ja ti znam da su krajem prošle godine dobili dozvolu za otvaranje škole/a i da se proljetos tražio prostor (čini mi se Zagreb, Samobor i Karlovac da su bili u igri....) 
Imaš ovdje njihovu stranicu: http://slobodnaskola.hr/

----------


## Adopta

> Ja ti znam da su krajem prošle godine dobili dozvolu za otvaranje škole/a i da se proljetos tražio prostor (čini mi se Zagreb, Samobor i Karlovac da su bili u igri....) 
> Imaš ovdje njihovu stranicu: http://slobodnaskola.hr/


hvala!

----------

